# Remove PIN Code



## Strato (Jul 25, 2012)

I set up a password on my Stratosphere running Tweaked 2.1 and can't recall it. My thought was to flash a nandroid and go back to pre-password state. Flash went fine but when phone reboots, the password screen is still required.

Tried to odin, and it aborts upon file analysis.

Anyone have any ideas to get this PIN to go away??


----------



## kgreenman21 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you try to boot into cwm and perform a factory reset?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

I'll second that, a factory reset should remove it.


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Strato said:


> I set up a password on my Stratosphere running Tweaked 2.1 and can't recall it. My thought was to flash a nandroid and go back to pre-password state. Flash went fine but when phone reboots, the password screen is still required.
> 
> Tried to odin, and it aborts upon file analysis.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas to get this PIN to go away??


try heimdall 1.3.1 
not 1.3.2
that might help


----------

